# Fused Clapton Coils



## Matthew Fagan (5/11/16)

Hey everyone.

I started off with an eVic Mini in March and I now upgraded to a RX200s and an iJoy Combo RDTA. 

I have never used fused claptons before and all I could find is it's a type of build.

Does anyone know what the fused claptons are made of, that come with the iJoy Combo RDTA and do I vape them on normal VW mode?


----------



## Feliks Karp (5/11/16)

Matthew Fagan said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I started off with an eVic Mini in March and I now upgraded to a RX200s and an iJoy Combo RDTA.
> 
> ...



They will be SS, Ni80 or Kanthal all three are suitable for wattage mode.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matthew Fagan (5/11/16)

Thank you so much!  @*Feliks Karp*


----------



## daniel craig (5/11/16)

A fused clapton is made up of 2 core wires wrapped around with a thinner gauge wire. It's a type of coil. You can use it on normal wattage mode. You can tell if a coil is a fused clapton by its design. The cores in a fused clapton can be any wire (Kanthal, Nichrome, Stainless Steel etc) the most common one being kanthal. All of these ones can be used in normal wattage mode although SS can be used in SS TC mode and normal wattage mode.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/11/16)

@Matthew Fagan ...the picture from the geek vape wire will show you how they made up. see below

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (5/11/16)

Trust me you'll like it~!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

